# Is 1991 Stanza GXE Trans Limited Slip??



## remelad (Feb 7, 2005)

I own an auto repair center and I have a '91 Stanza GXE here. Does anybody know how to tell the standard transaxle from the limited slip transaxle? 

5 speed manual

vin JN1FU21P4MT316739

Thank you in advance

Chad


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

very easy....raise the car, and turn the wheel. if the other wheel turns the same way then you have limited slip. if it turns the oposite way then you don't have limited slip. 

And I don't believe limited slip ever made it to the usa in the stanza.


----------



## remelad (Feb 7, 2005)

Gsolo said:


> very easy....raise the car, and turn the wheel. if the other wheel turns the same way then you have limited slip. if it turns the oposite way then you don't have limited slip.
> 
> And I don't believe limited slip ever made it to the usa in the stanza.


Oh geez...DUH!!!! Here I am...ASE Master Certified overlooking the obvious!!!! Thanks...guess I was making it too difficult.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

By the numbers it will have a V at the end of the trans model number on the data plate under the hood, in case the diff isn't functioning correctly.

Troy


----------

